# Prayers and Positive Thoughts Please ...



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Something is wrong with Snowball. Since about nine o'clock last night he has not gotten off the bed without help. I noticed the last time he tried to get down the steps from the bed that he couldn't make it all the way down. And, then after he went to potty on the pad ... he just stood down at the bottom of the steps waiting for me to pick him up.

He is hardly moving at all ... only his head ... but, even then, not much. He just stays in the same position. 

He ate a little cheese with his Pepcid and antihistimine about ten minutes ago ... but, he only lifted up his head a little bit to take the meds.

In the meantime, Felix left to play golf in West Virginia with a friend. 

When the vet's office opens up at eight o'clock I will call and make an appointment for Snowball ... but, for me to safely get him to the doctor ... I will have to wait until Felix gets home this afternoon. 

My stomach is in knots. I guess I am going to figure out how to get a cab to help me get Snowball to the doctor this morning. 

Prayers and positive thoughts please.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh gosh Marie I will definitely keep Snowball in my thoughts today. I pray it's nothing serious with him. Keep us updated.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'll keep Snowball in my prayers Marie. Praying it's nothing serious.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:wub: Yes Marie .. you and Snowball will be prayed for. Hopefully you can get an answer today. How old is Snowball? :grouphug:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I will be praying for Snowball that nothing seriously is wrong with him Marie!! Wish someone was closer by to be able to help you get Snowball to the Vet earlier if need be. Is there perhaps a neighbor that might be able to help you out if you can get an early appointment for him today?


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Oh no Marie! 
Prayers for Snowball and for you...I hope that he is okay ❤
Please let us know...when you can.
Hugs to you and Lil Snowball
From Me and Pooh


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

pippersmom said:


> Oh gosh Marie I will definitely keep Snowball in my thoughts today. I pray it's nothing serious with him. Keep us updated.


Thank you, Kathy.


Furbabies mom said:


> I'll keep Snowball in my prayers Marie. Praying it's nothing serious.


Thank you, Debbie.


Silkmalteselover said:


> :wub: Yes Marie .. you and Snowball will be prayed for. Hopefully you can get an answer today. How old is Snowball? :grouphug:


Thank you, Jeanne. Snowball turned nine years old on February 19th. So, he is almost nine and a half years old.

I am sitting here on the bed recalling that Snowball did have a problem getting down all the steps in the house once yesterday. He went down several steps and then hesitated to go all the way. So, I had Felix pick him up and take him down the last several steps. We have fourteen steps on each level of our town home.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Marie, I saw this on FB! Sending prayers and positive thoughts.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> I will be praying for Snowball that nothing seriously is wrong with him Marie!! Wish someone was closer by to be able to help you get Snowball to the Vet earlier if need be. Is there perhaps a neighbor that might be able to help you out if you can get an early appointment for him today?


Thank you. Unfortunately, all my neighbors are working ... otherwise, I would ask for their help. I will figure something out. I don't want to move him until after I talk to his doctor. 


Pooh's mommy said:


> Oh no Marie!
> Prayers for Snowball and for you...I hope that he is okay ❤
> Please let us know...when you can.
> Hugs to you and Lil Snowball
> From Me and Pooh


Thank you, Cindy. I will give an update later.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

sherry said:


> Marie, I saw this on FB! Sending prayers and positive thoughts.


Thank you, Sherry.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Poor Snowball we will pray for you and him. Keep us posted.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Praying for precious Snowball and sending positive thoughts your way! :heart:


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Praying that it is nothing serious and that Snowball will start to feel better real soon. I can only imagine how helpless you must feel not being able to get him to the vet right away. I'm sending prayers and positive thoughts for you too Marie. Stay strong.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Marie,

I just saw this and my heart sank. I am hoping that Felix will be home soon and the vet can determine what the issue is. Does Snowball look like he is in pain? Is he reactive, or is he glazed over. Is there a possibility that he ate something he should not have? Medication for example. We try to be so careful, but pills are so tiny sometime. Do you have any cream or something on that he could have licked. I am not trying to worry you, I just want to give you some questions to think about in case the Vet asks them. We will be with you in spirit when you go to the vets. I will be thinking about the three of you. I hope you return with some positive news.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I just logged in and saw your thread Marie, 

Heavenly Father, thank you for always being right here any time day or night. Oh Lord I feel your presence as I type this, Comfort Marie, hold her close, Lord lead Marie to someone who can take her and little Snowball to the vets office. Lord be with precious Snowball, give his vet your insight to see what is wrong with Snowball , Lord I pray this is nothing serious and little Snowball will go back home with mommy, üyou know how much she loves her little baby, she needs him and he needs her. Give Félix traveling mercies as he makes the journey home. Lord I know your right beside Snowball, you have your angels holding him, wrap your arms around Marie, help her to relax in you. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Praying that Snowball's alright. I know how worried you must be. :wub::wub: Hoping its nothing.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Just checkin in


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I am just seeing this. I hope you were able to get some help and all is well now. Will check back later for an update. 

All paws crossed on this end.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Marie,

I will check in later - hope it is nothing.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank you so much, everyone. 

We have an appointment at 7:15 tonight. As soon as I can update, I will. if Walter has time, I will ask for his help to send pictures of Snowball and Felix that I took this afternoon.

I think it might be Snowball's arthritis or his knee acting up ... but, not sure. 

Love you, guys.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Absolutely, I will be glad too. I really hope it is something minor and the little guy is back to his old self soon.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Marie your on my thoughts and prayers, I'm watching for updates. I didn't want to call you, and bother you. I love you


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Here are pics of Snowball at the vet, what a happy and cute little fellow - hope he feels better soon: (And wow what a vet's office.)


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Checking in. Hoping it is minor.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Praying for Snowball ❤


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Awww Snowball your such a precious little guy, even when you aren't feeling well you have a little smile:wub: auntie Paula loves you so very much:wub:
Marie I'll keep checkin back, hugs:wub:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I am just seeing this now...bless his little heart he looks so cute and hope that whatever is bothering little Snowball will be taken care of at the Vet's office this evening.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

*Good News*

Marie called - she just got back from the vets and asked me to post for her. They all are very tired. Snowball is going to be OK. :aktion033: :aktion033: The regular vet was not there, but Marie was very impressed with the vet that was. Snowball got a really thorough exam; the vet needed to reseat Snowball's patella. She thought that Snowball was in pain because of his knee, it could also be his arthritis acting up or maybe Snowball was a bit too rambunctious and may had aggravated orthopedic issues. She gave them tramadol. Snowball's godmother Dr Christy will be over Thursday; she is the one who does massage on Snowball. Marie is so relieved.

I am so glad he will be OK.

Marie you and Snowball get some sleep.


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

Glad to read the good news. Hope everyone gets some good rest now.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Thank you Walter, one one of us or are babies are hurting it's so hard to rest until we hear something
Marie I love you get rest, give Snowball loves from me:wub:


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

So glad for the good news. Get well soon Snowball. Hugs Belle and Petey.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

*Update on Sanowball - some pix from yesterday afternoon*

Snowball slept well last night. Marie was so worried because he was shaking yesterday afternoon. When Felix cam home, he calmed Snowball down and took him into his lap. Marie sent me some pictures from before the vet appointment with Snowball resting on Felix - poor little guy looked so worn out.











































I love where his bed is, that must be so nice and cozy.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

So happy to see that Snowball will be ok and hope that today will be a much better day for Marie and family as well.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

So happy to hear that Snowball will be ok. I hope that he is feeling less pain today, after the tramadol. This is the medication that I use for Pooh when she is in pain.
Hope Dr Christy will be able to help Thursday...I know that it will make Snowball feel better just to see her 
Hugs to all...from Me and Pooh ❤


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Just now reading this and glad to see that Snowball is feeling better and that it was nothing too too serious. Feel better little fella:wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

So happy and relieved to see that Snowball is doing better!

Hugs and good well wishes to you, dear Marie and sweet Snowball!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

So glad to hear Snowball is going to be okay.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

So happy to hear it was nothing serious.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Awesome news about Snowball, now they can all relax and rest easy. I just saw this on fb earlier and thanks for the update here Walter.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Glad that the diagnosis is what it is and is treatable. I can only imagine how worried Marie was. Thanks Walter for the updates here.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Walter, thank you so much for being yet another one of my Earth Angels. :heart: Thank you for posting the pictures and update for me. Snowball wants me to thank you for being such an awesome uncle. :wub:

And, thank you so much ... to all of Snowball's wonderful aunties ... for all the heartwarming posts supporting, praying, and thinking positive thoughts for Snowball. :tender::smootch:

He's doing pretty good today. But, we have to keep on top of what really happened. He has one more big appointment scheduled on Friday morning with the neurologist. Today when Felix picked Snowball up ... his back legs were trembling a little bit. And, last night the vet said that Snowball's adrenaline was so high that he could be masking more pain during the exam. So, we want to make sure we are on top of things. 

He ate his dinner tonight ... and, came back looking for leftovers! LOL. :HistericalSmiley:

His poopies are great! He's so funny ... he prefers to go upstairs to do his bm's in private. So, he will wait until he thinks we don't see him leave to go upstairs. So, I put a gate by the steps so he couldn't go up there tonight ... we are making every effort to not have him going up and down the steps. So, the little bugger was trying to figure how he could still get up there! I finally told him to use the pads down on this level ... and, that the neighbors couldn't see him!:HistericalSmiley:

Now I hope I can get some sleep tonight. I tried last night ... but, you know me ... I had to keep an eye on my Snowball. He slept really well with the Tramadol.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Anytime Marie. Glad he is doing better. I hope the neurologist gives ou good news. Luck is like that he looks around to see if anyone is looking before he poops. He catches me, he stops in mid-poop. Please get some sleep tonight.

Hugs to you-all. I hope Felix gets some rest tonight too.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

jane and addison said:


> Poor Snowball we will pray for you and him. Keep us posted.


Thank you, Jane. :tender:



Fee said:


> Praying for precious Snowball and sending positive thoughts your way! :heart:


Thank you, Arnela. :tender:



maggie's mommy said:


> Praying that it is nothing serious and that Snowball will start to feel better real soon. I can only imagine how helpless you must feel not being able to get him to the vet right away. I'm sending prayers and positive thoughts for you too Marie. Stay strong.


Thank you, Pat. :tender:



wkomorow said:


> Marie,
> 
> I just saw this and my heart sank. I am hoping that Felix will be home soon and the vet can determine what the issue is. Does Snowball look like he is in pain? Is he reactive, or is he glazed over. Is there a possibility that he ate something he should not have? Medication for example. We try to be so careful, but pills are so tiny sometime. Do you have any cream or something on that he could have licked. I am not trying to worry you, I just want to give you some questions to think about in case the Vet asks them. We will be with you in spirit when you go to the vets. I will be thinking about the three of you. I hope you return with some positive news.


Well, I am finally getting a chance to come back and thank everyone individually for their support, prayers, and positive thoughts. As you already know, my dear friend ... things are much better tonight. 

Snowball ate his dinner ... and, like I said in another post ... he came back looking for leftovers! :HistericalSmiley:

He wanted me to play tuggie and fetch with him before dinner. And, it broke my heart the way he looked at me when I told him we should wait a little bit until we were sure he is feeling a little better. But, it was like he understood. I gave him an extra treat instead.

Right now Snowball is sleeping peacefully right next to me. My precious love bug is not tossing and turning ... he is just sleeping peacefully and looks like the little angel that he is. :wub:



Matilda's mommy said:


> I just logged in and saw your thread Marie,
> 
> Heavenly Father, thank you for always being right here any time day or night. Oh Lord I feel your presence as I type this, Comfort Marie, hold her close, Lord lead Marie to someone who can take her and little Snowball to the vets office. Lord be with precious Snowball, give his vet your insight to see what is wrong with Snowball , Lord I pray this is nothing serious and little Snowball will go back home with mommy, you know how much she loves her little baby, she needs him and he needs her. Give Félix traveling mercies as he makes the journey home. Lord I know your right beside Snowball, you have your angels holding him, wrap your arms around Marie, help her to relax in you. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


As always, darling Paula ... thank you so much for the beautiful and comforting prayer. I do thank God that Snowball is much better tonight. And, I thank God for all of my friends that have been here for us. Here and on FB.

I love you so much, Paula. You are a very, very dear friend.:heart:



Snowbody said:


> Praying that Snowball's alright. I know how worried you must be. :wub::wub: Hoping its nothing.


Thank you so much, Sue. 

As you already know ... your diagnosis was on target. We do have an appointment on Friday morning with the neurologist. We just want to make sure we are on top of things ... and, a good neurologist should be able to pinpoint where Snowball has been feeling pain or discomfort. 

I love you, girlfriend. :smootch:



mdbflorida said:


> I am just seeing this. I hope you were able to get some help and all is well now. Will check back later for an update.
> 
> All paws crossed on this end.


Thank you so much, Mags.:tender:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Just checking in on Snowball and you dear friend. I'm glad precious little Snowball is feeling better, I'll be praying :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Marie your on my thoughts and prayers, I'm watching for updates. I didn't want to call you, and bother you. I love you


You can call me any time of the day or night. If I don't answer I will call you back shortly. You never bother me ... you are a very dear friend. :smootch::tender: 



wkomorow said:


> Here are pics of Snowball at the vet, what a happy and cute little fellow - hope he feels better soon: (And wow what a vet's office.)
> 
> View attachment 224465
> 
> ...


Thanks again, Walter, for posting the pictures. I checked my email and see I had sent you doubles ... just like in the days when we had film processed and got double prints! :HistericalSmiley:

Yes, the vet's office is beautiful. That is just part of the waiting area. I have pictures from Christmas that show the rest of that room. A gorgeous aquarium and a modern *cat condo* for some kitties needing homes. And, I love how the waiting area is designed with individual private seating. Very relaxing ... or, as relaxing it can be while we wait to see the doctor.



mdbflorida said:


> Checking in. Hoping it is minor.


Thank you so much for checking back in, Mags. That means the world to me.:tender:



Pooh's mommy said:


> Praying for Snowball ❤


Thank you, Cindy. :tender:



Matilda's mommy said:


> Awww Snowball your such a precious little guy, even when you aren't feeling well you have a little smile:wub: auntie Paula loves you so very much:wub:
> Marie I'll keep checkin back, hugs:wub:


Thank you, Paula.:wub:



Snuggle's Mom said:


> I am just seeing this now...bless his little heart he looks so cute and hope that whatever is bothering little Snowball will be taken care of at the Vet's office this evening.


Thank you so much. :tender: Updates are closer to the end of the thread.



glo77 said:


> Glad to read the good news. Hope everyone gets some good rest now.


Thank you so much, Glo.:tender:



Matilda's mommy said:


> Thank you Walter, one one of us or are babies are hurting it's so hard to rest until we hear something
> Marie I love you get rest, give Snowball loves from me:wub:


:smootch::tender:



Snowbody said:


> Glad that the diagnosis is what it is and is treatable. I can only imagine how worried Marie was. Thanks Walter for the updates here.


And, thank you, darling Sue. :smootch::heart:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

jane and addison said:


> So glad for the good news. Get well soon Snowball. Hugs Belle and Petey.


Thank you, again, Jane. :tender:


wkomorow said:


> Snowball slept well last night. Marie was so worried because he was shaking yesterday afternoon. When Felix cam home, he calmed Snowball down and took him into his lap. Marie sent me some pictures from before the vet appointment with Snowball resting on Felix - poor little guy looked so worn out.
> 
> View attachment 224529
> 
> ...


Felix built the window seat for me ... uh, I mean for Snowball. That is one of Snowball's favorite places ... if not his favorite place to look out the window. 

Before Snowball came home to become part of our family ... I set up places in the house where I thought he might enjoy his daybeds. One of his other favorite spots is by the deck windows ... he has a daybed there, too. He can look out that window where we enjoy beautiful sunrises. And, we see gorgeous sunsets from the window where his window seat spot is.



Snuggle's Mom said:


> So happy to see that Snowball will be ok and hope that today will be a much better day for Marie and family as well.[/QUOTE
> Thank you, again.:tender:]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

:innocent: Also praying for precious Snowball...


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am just seeing this. I am sorry to hear Snowball wasn't feeling well. I am happy to hear your baby is doing better.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

P.S. Yes so glad Snowball is doing better!:thumbsup:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

LOVE_BABY said:


> :innocent: Also praying for precious Snowball...





donnad said:


> I am just seeing this. I am sorry to hear Snowball wasn't feeling well. I am happy to hear your baby is doing better.





LOVE_BABY said:


> P.S. Yes so glad Snowball is doing better!:thumbsup:


Thank you, Sandy and Donna.:tender:

We're not out of the woods yet. Snowball has an appointment on Friday morning at 11:30 with a neurologist. A neurologist is the kind of specialist that can pinpoint where Snowball is feeling discomfort/pain. This is crucial ... because if this is not done ... further damage can occur now and in the future. So, right now we are trying so hard to restrict his movements. I feel so bad because it is a beautiful day here weather wise ... and, he would love a walk ... but, we just can't chance it right now.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry I missed this..I read through before posting..I'm so glad he's doing better.. We all love our precious Snowball.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

michellerobison said:


> I'm so sorry I missed this..I read through before posting..I'm so glad he's doing better.. We all love our precious Snowball.


Thank you so much, Michelle.:heart:

I am a little on edge about Friday ... Snowball's appointment with the neurologist. Please pray they don't want to do an MRI. If he really needs one ... it would be done the same morning. I am doing last minute research about it ... the nurse in the neurologist office told me an MRI takes about an hour. That must include preparation time. Of course, the pets have to be anesthetized for the MRI. 

If you find time, Michelle, you can read on my FB page what our Bronwyn (Smith Mirkovich) posted in regard to Snowball's symptoms. I trust her advice 100% ... she has so much on hands experience with toy breeds ... and, as you know, she works with Edie and AMAR.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Bron has had a lot of experience with this,I know she will be invaluable in helping..
Kissies to you and Snowball... ♥


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

michellerobison said:


> Bron has had a lot of experience with this,I know she will be invaluable in helping..
> Kissies to you and Snowball... ♥


Thank you so much, Michelle. :heart:

We are trying to keep Snowball from moving too much. Bless his heart. A beautiful day outside and we can't take him for a walk. He wants me to play fetch with him and he wants to run back and forth ... trying to stop him in his tracks. You just wouldn't know that he might still be injured. 

Tomorrow Dr. Krisi will be here in the morning ... but, I am not sure we should even do laser therapy tomorrow. He does fine with the laser therapy ... except when she tries to hold him and work on the lower back area ... where he seems to have a problem. He squirms a lot when she zeroes in there ... so, we shall see what she thinks tomorrow.

Kisses back to you.:smootch: Love and hugs, too. :wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Marie, 

I hope he will be OK. It good to keep him calm, but it is not always easy, they want to play and jump. It does sound like he is doing much better if he is that active. Hoping for the best news from the neurologist.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

wkomorow said:


> Marie,
> 
> I hope he will be OK. It good to keep him calm, but it is not always easy, they want to play and jump. It does sound like he is doing much better if he is that active. Hoping for the best news from the neurologist.


Thank you, Walter.:tender:

I don't know what we will do if he really has to be restricted from activities for six weeks. Even if he was in a small gated area ... he will jump up to try and get out. We will just have to wait and see what the neurologist says.

And, yes ... you would never know that he might still be healing.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi hon, praying hard for Friday. 
Xoxoxoxo 

I was looking for a song with Snowball in it and came up with this. It'll make you laugh, for sure. 
Ready? Lol

http://youtu.be/GYMBIGTteWA


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Prayers for Snowball ❤ 
Hope he has a good visit today with Dr. Krisi...and a good report tomorrow. 
I know, it is really hard to limit there activities...😕
Big hugs and Pooh kisses 💋


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

When I first read about Snowball's problem, I immediately remembered the same occurrence with Fifer. His vet determined that he had back pain and gave him pain killers. He was fine soon. It happened a few times, but never became serious. We humans get back aches, joint aches, muscle aches that can be very painful, but they resolve after a time. I'm sure that is what happened to Snowball....and I'm sure he will be just fine. :grouphug:


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm sorry for not posting sooner about this, but Snowball has been in my thoughts... hoping he feels better soon! :heart:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

KAG said:


> Hi hon, praying hard for Friday.
> Xoxoxoxo
> 
> I was looking for a song with Snowball in it and came up with this. It'll make you laugh, for sure.
> ...


Awww ... Thank you, beautiful Kerry. :heart::smootch: The video is so cute! I love it ... it made me laugh. 

Kerry, you and I will talk on the phone more. But, for anyone else reading this ... I have updated information.

Great news about today. Krisi observed Snowball's movements when she came in the door yesterday. That, and addition to another physical exam ... she said Snowball definitely did not have a spinal or back injury. She said he strained a muscle. (I hope I am explaining this accurately) And, for sure, his patella was causing discomfort ... until the doctor reset it on Monday.

Krisi said she is confident that the neurologist would, after examining Snowball, give us the same diagnosis.. I asked her if she thought we should cancel the neurology appointment. She said yes ... but, that if it was going to give us peace of mind, then to keep it. (She knows how stressed we have been and just wants us to have peace of mind, bless her heart) So, after asking Krisi more questions ... we did cancel the appointment for this morning. Krisi did advise us, like Bron and Debbie Ann ... to restrict Snowball using the stairs, etc. for a while. 

Krisi is seeing us in a few days again to check on Snowball and give him extra laser treatments.

Yesterday, I started to tell Krisi we had made the neurology appointment for today ... but, she already knew. The neurology office had already notified both her and Leesburg Veterinary Hospital with a request for Snowball's medical history. And, Krisi had immediately faxed detailed information back to them. In addition, Krisi followed up and faxed another report to the neurologist about her diagnosis of Snowball yesterday. So, I feel as though everyone is on top of things, if God forbid, anything changed and went the other way.

I received another message from Bron yesterday ... prior to Krisi's visit. Just to note that Bron was very on target with her evaluation of Snowball! And, her advice with what to do ... was the same as Krisi's. Bron is amazing!

There are just too many other details to share here ... but, again, Kerry ... we will talk more on the phone. 

So, this morning I am going to just try and relax with my Snowball. Felix just left for the golf course. I am a golf widow.:HistericalSmiley:



Pooh's mommy said:


> Prayers for Snowball ❤
> Hope he has a good visit today with Dr. Krisi...and a good report tomorrow.
> I know, it is really hard to limit there activities...😕
> Big hugs and Pooh kisses 💋


Thank you so much, Cindy. :tenderlease read update above in my response to Kerry.



Sylie said:


> When I first read about Snowball's problem, I immediately remembered the same occurrence with Fifer. His vet determined that he had back pain and gave him pain killers. He was fine soon. It happened a few times, but never became serious. We humans get back aches, joint aches, muscle aches that can be very painful, but they resolve after a time. I'm sure that is what happened to Snowball....and I'm sure he will be just fine. :grouphug:


Thank you, Sylvia. :heart::smootch: Bron explained it very well though ... in regard to why we need to restrict certain activities for awhile ... especially with a pup who has arthritis. For both humans and pets with arthritis ... and, although exercise is important when the body has not experienced an injury ... over doing it can make arthritis worse. 



CorkieYorkie said:


> I'm sorry for not posting sooner about this, but Snowball has been in my thoughts... hoping he feels better soon! :heart:


Awww ... thank you so much, Courtney. :tender::heart:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Goof luck today - I be thinking about you three.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Keeping you and sweet Snowball in my thoughts today! All fingers and paws are crossed!


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

OK if I understand correctly there is no appt today and you are restricting some of Snowball's activity for a while and are once again a golf widow. SOunds like Snowball is in very good hands in many places.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

glo77 said:


> OK if I understand correctly there is no appt today and you are restricting some of Snowball's activity for a while and are once again a golf widow. SOunds like Snowball is in very good hands in many places.


Right ... you are correct.:yes: I don't think some posters read my update under a response to Kerry's post ... which is understandable. Maybe I should repost the update.

Yes, Snowball is blessed to have vets who care so much about him. We are still leaving the door open though ... as far as rescheduling an appointment with the neurologist. We will make a decision about that in a day or two.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

wkomorow said:


> Goof luck today - I be thinking about you three.


Thank you, Walter.:tender:



Alexa said:


> Keeping you and sweet Snowball in my thoughts today! All fingers and paws are crossed!


Thank you, Alexa.:tender:



glo77 said:


> OK if I understand correctly there is no appt today and you are restricting some of Snowball's activity for a while and are once again a golf widow. SOunds like Snowball is in very good hands in many places.





Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Right ... you are correct.:yes: I don't think some posters read my update under a response to Kerry's post ... which is understandable. Maybe I should repost the update.
> 
> Yes, Snowball is blessed to have vets who care so much about him. We are still leaving the door open though ... as far as rescheduling an appointment with the neurologist. We will make a decision about that in a day or two.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sorry Marie,

I did not see your post - Great news. It does sound like Snowball is feeling more like himself.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Awesome news Marie! I saw your update on fb but I will say another Yay for Snowball here. XOXO


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:chili:great news, I've been so busy but gotta check on little Snowball and you.
I pray everyday for you, Snowball and Félix 
I love you dear friend :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

wkomorow said:


> Sorry Marie,
> 
> I did not see your post - Great news. It does sound like Snowball is feeling more like himself.


Oh, you silly man, you. :yes: I should have posted the update separately. So, I apologize.:thumbsup:




Maglily said:


> Awesome news Marie! I saw your update on fb but I will say another Yay for Snowball here. XOXO


Thank you, Brenda. :tender:

We are still supposed to restrict him from running and doing the steps for a while ... and, that is not easy. When someone knocks on the front door he wants to run in circles and jump up and down. Felix picks him up, but, you should see Snowball with his four little legs moving so fast like he is running in mid-air!!



Matilda's mommy said:


> :chili:great news, I've been so busy but gotta check on little Snowball and you.
> I pray everyday for you, Snowball and Félix
> I love you dear friend :wub:


Thank, you Paula. :tender:

I love you, too.:wub:


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Glad to hear the precious little guy is doing well! :heart:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I haven't had internet for a couple days so just now reading this. Such good news! I think we've all experienced a strained muscle and know how uncomfortable it can be. But so much better than a spinal injury. Big hugs!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Fee said:


> Glad to hear the precious little guy is doing well! :heart:


Thank you, Arnela. :tender:



sherry said:


> I haven't had internet for a couple days so just now reading this. Such good news! I think we've all experienced a strained muscle and know how uncomfortable it can be. But so much better than a spinal injury. Big hugs!


Thank you, Sherry.:tender: And, yes ... much better to have a strained muscle than a spinal injury.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Yes I can just imagine the wiggling Snowball when the doorbell rings. It's not easy to keep them still.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

How is snowball doing?


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Glad Snowball is doing better, Marie..:wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Maglily said:


> Yes I can just imagine the wiggling Snowball when the doorbell rings. It's not easy to keep them still.


Brenda, yes ... it is not easy. He is so fast and it is impossible to be holding him 24/7. I tried gating him when someone knocks at the door ... and, then he just jumps up and down while pawing at the gate. 

And, he hears the UPS truck before it turns the corner to stop at our house! I think he recognizes the specific sound of the engine in the UPS truck!



wkomorow said:


> How is snowball doing?


He seems to be doing fine, Walter. I was a little concerned last night because it took him about an hour to settle down before he could sleep peacefully. And, then he woke up a few times to change positions. So, I am reluctant to say he is 100% okay yet. We are weaning him from the Tramadol and today he received the last planned dose. Krisi will be here on Thursday again ... so, that helps knowing she will check him out again.

I doubt I mentioned that at the end of June he had his regular physical exam at Leesburg Veterinary Hospital with his regular full time vet. His T4 was on the high side so he is being retested for that on August 11. When Krisi looked at his lab report she was really surprised said it has to be an error ... so, I hope she is right. This happened once before in January, 2012. That was when Lynn offered her help and contacted her friend at MSU who put a priority on Snowball's labs. And, in the end, the lab reports from MSU said Snowball was within normal range. 

So much seems to go on with Snowball that I wouldn't be surprised if someone out there questions if I might have Munchausen by Proxy Syndrome. :w00t:

I just try to be on top of things because Snowball does have a history of elevated liver enzymes, mitral valve disease, and probable hydrocephalus (which was diagnosed by a neurologist in 2009) So, I can't help but want to be on top of things with Snowball. 

Walter, thank you for checking in on Snowball. You are the best.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

So good he is doing well. Not sure how things are there, but it has been humid here, and Luck finds it difficult to settle at night. I keep forgetting to put the air conditioner on before we go upstairs to bed.

One of the difficulties with bloodwork is that it is just a snapshot, values are in constant flux. In addition collection techniques can effect results. I was told I had very high potassium level after a phlebotomy. Turns out it came from clentching my fist with a ball while the blood was being drawn. 

Give little Snowball a hug from us, and take an extra one for yourself.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marie - it sounds like he's doing well. I think that if we were put under the microscope that we put our dogs under we would have our off minutes, test results, etc., but without them talking to us, it's up to us to keep on top of things before they get out of hand. It's in our job description! :wub:


----------



## djackson59 (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm so sorry I didn't see this until now. I'm glad to hear that little snowball is doing better. I hope everything looks good at his appt. in August. Give the little guy a big hug from me, Jonas, and Ruby!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

aprilb said:


> Glad Snowball is doing better, Marie..:wub:


Thank you, April. :tender:



wkomorow said:


> So good he is doing well. Not sure how things are there, but it has been humid here, and Luck finds it difficult to settle at night. I keep forgetting to put the air conditioner on before we go upstairs to bed.
> 
> One of the difficulties with bloodwork is that it is just a snapshot, values are in constant flux. In addition collection techniques can effect results. I was told I had very high potassium level after a phlebotomy. Turns out it came from clentching my fist with a ball while the blood was being drawn.
> 
> Give little Snowball a hug from us, and take an extra one for yourself.


We go back and forth from weather in the 70's with low humidity to the 90's with high humidity. It's been more hot and humid the past two days. Our house is very cool ... 68 degrees (brrrrr! LOL) and it is humidity controlled. 

I can see though that the humidity could effect our fluffs. It definitely affects me. Years ago, doctors used to tell MS patients to move to Florida! :w00t: 

You are right about bloodwork. Hopefully, that's all it is with Snowball. 

I gave Snowball the hugs from you and Luck. And, I gave myself a hug. :yes:

Hugs back to you and Luck. :tender:



Snowbody said:


> Marie - it sounds like he's doing well. I think that if we were put under the microscope that we put our dogs under we would have our off minutes, test results, etc., but without them talking to us, it's up to us to keep on top of things before they get out of hand. It's in our job description! :wub:


Yes, I think it's in our job description for our fluff babies. :thumbsup:



djackson59 said:


> I'm so sorry I didn't see this until now. I'm glad to hear that little snowball is doing better. I hope everything looks good at his appt. in August. Give the little guy a big hug from me, Jonas, and Ruby!!


Thank you, so much.:tender:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Checking in glad Snowball is doing good, makes my night


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am back home & have a little more internet access, but was thinking & praying for your baby while away. I know how precious he is to you & Felix. Do keep us up-dated because we are family.
Lisi came home "not herself" either, but she was not quite right before we left. We need to all hang together & pray that we know when it is something that needs immediate attention. You are a super mom!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Checking in glad Snowball is doing good, makes my night


Thank you so much, Paula. :tender:

Krisi will be here on Thursday afternoon to check Snowball out again and give him another laser treatment.

I love you, girlfriend.:wub:



edelweiss said:


> I am back home & have a little more internet access, but was thinking & praying for your baby while away. I know how precious he is to you & Felix. Do keep us up-dated because we are family.
> Lisi came home "not herself" either, but she was not quite right before we left. We need to all hang together & pray that we know when it is something that needs immediate attention. You are a super mom!


Thank you so much, Sandi. :tender:

I don't know what to think. Last night Snowball tried three times to roll over so that I could pick him up. I finally just picked him up. Now, Snowball never has rolled over like I see other dogs do ... most of the time he has to put a little more effort into making a smooth rollover. So, hopefully, he is just still healing and it is nothing else. 

Today we had to go out for an appointment. We immediately started the air conditioning in the car and it cooled down within seconds. And, we were very careful to keep Snowball cool. However, with the high heat and humidity ... and, especially on the way back home ... Snowball was breathing rapidly ... not panting, but, breathing rapidly. So, of course, I become concerned because of the mitral valve disease. 

Sandi, do you have any idea what might be bothering Lisi? 

Is she outgoing around strangers? 

Could the airplane flights be uncomfortable for her? More than once I thought I was going to pass out on flights preparing to land. The pain in my ears was close to unbearable. So, I wonder how it might affect our fluff babies.

Could the heat be bothering Lisi? Even for healthy dogs, and in our area of the country, vet offices warn against taking dogs for walks during the day when it is very hot ... I think above 79 degrees. 

Please keep us updated about sweet Lisi. Sometimes I do miss posts here and on FB ... but, I will check directly here and on your FB page. Hugs and love to you, Lisi, and Kitzel. :heart:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Marie,

Snowball is coming off the tramadol, so he may be slightly uncomfortable right now. I love looking at that adorable little face. Hope he gets better each day.

Sandi - I am sorry Lisi is not herself.


----------

